# Bliss ARG minimalist protection. Anyone?



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm searching for thin elbow protection. 
For knees i use 661 Rage and pretty happy with them.
I saw Bliss mnimalist protection, thin and modern looking, but haven't found any reviews...
Here's for example, what i mean.
Bike24 - Bliss ARG Minimalist Elbow Pad - black/blue








Maybe here anyone can tell something about it? Or maybe recommend light elbow protection for trailriding?


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out the g- forms. I have the knee pads and they are comfortable and light. They seem very similar.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, i've checked those, but saw *many dislikes* on them on CRC.


----------



## eddstinkyjr (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

Did you get any info on the bliss elbow pads in the end ? I can't find any reviews or pictures of people wearing them at all.

I am kind of thinking about the g form elbow pads or bliss minimalist elbow pads as I like the fact they are both like a lycra sleeve.. They seem much more comfy than traditional pads (I have nukeproof critical elbows and do not like them (uncomfy, slide down arm)).

I would appreciate any information
Thanks
Eddy


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi there!
Unfortunatelly no user rated reviews on Bliss Arg i've found.
Eventually i've buyed 661 Sub Gear jersey for 25 Euros.


----------



## eddstinkyjr (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, too bad, I might well go for the g form pads in the end as (just judging by photos and one review of the minimalist knee pad) they may not hold in place as well as the g forms.

That is definetly a good buy ! You got it second hand right ?!

Eddy


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, one buddy buy it on discount sale, but miss with size. Usual story. But it's reasonable price for that gear. I won't buy it for 60-70 Euros!


----------



## eddstinkyjr (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah it's expensive otherwise...
Have good rides with your protective jersey !


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanx!
Hope it'll be good for trailriding.


----------



## Boyer (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought the Bliss and a set of Dainese. I chose to keep the Bliss. I actually hate pads and the irritation they cause but I never had that with these. I've tried RF, Kali, and now these two brands. Even the spot behind the knees where every other one annoys the crap out of me. These were true Bliss. It was about 1.5 hr ride in the low 90's. Not once did the pads move,slip, ride up or down. They stayed perfectly in place and I didn't feel overheated either. It was a good buy for me.


----------

